# Please Help - Unable to update over Network/Broadband



## Pika (Jan 2, 2003)

Please Please can somebody help me. I have tried everything I can think of and spent months searching the internet and this forum for answers but I am still stuck.

I am unable to update my listings over the internet. 

I have a Turbonet card installed and have used tivo web over my home network for years. I have now moved to France and need to use my broadband to update over the Internet. (I have been using a local pop number for the last 9 months but this is no longer an option, as I have no access to a phone socket - long story!)

I am able to telnet, ping and use tivoweb without a problem. 
My internet provider does not use a proxy.
The turbonet card is set to network and there is no phone number entered on the tivo.
I have assigned my tivo an IP outside of the DHCP range on the router.
My startup programs have '&' after them.

When I go test the daily call it succeeds at preparing and dialing but always comes back with the message 'Failed : Service Unavailable'

Is there anything else I should be doing or not doing as the case may be?


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

Pika said:


> When I go test the daily call it succeeds at preparing and dialing but always comes back with the message 'Failed : Service Unavailable'


Are you sure that the Tivo has the right gateway IP setting? (Should be the IP of your router.)
Have you tried running nic_config again? You can do this from a bash prompt.

Once my Turbonet card also just stopped doing updates over the internet, for no apparent reason, after having worked fine for months. Reinstalling the turbonet drivers fixed it and it has worked fine ever since. I have no idea what happened.


----------



## Pika (Jan 2, 2003)

frogster said:


> Are you sure that the Tivo has the right gateway IP setting? (Should be the IP of your router.)
> Have you tried running nic_config again? You can do this from a bash prompt.
> 
> Once my Turbonet card also just stopped doing updates over the internet, for no apparent reason, after having worked fine for months. Reinstalling the turbonet drivers fixed it and it has worked fine ever since. I have no idea what happened.


Yes - IP Gateway for Tivo is the same as the Router 192.168.1.1
Yes - I have reinstalled old turbonet drivers from 2002, no success then I reinstalled the latest drivers, first via bash promt, then by removing the HD and doing it via my PC. Still no Joy.


----------



## Pika (Jan 2, 2003)

From my /etc/rc.d/rc.net

#
#!/bin/sh
#

if /sbin/insmod -f /lib/modules/turbonet.o macaddr=00:0B:AD:69:C6:67 timing=3 ; then
export DYNAMIC_NET_DEV=eth0
/sbin/ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.233 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
/sbin/route.tivo add default gw 192.168.1.1 netmask 0.0.0.0
fi

if this help diagnose my problem???


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

Have you ( in nic_config_tivo ) set the daily call type to network?

Rgds,

R.


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

Pika said:


> netmask 255.255.255.0
> and
> netmask 0.0.0.0


That doesn't sound right.


----------



## Pika (Jan 2, 2003)

Yes nic_config set to Network


----------



## smatson (Mar 14, 2001)

do you have this set on your router 

Block Sites 

Keyword Blocking
Never
Per Schedule
Always 

if yes switch it of


----------



## Pika (Jan 2, 2003)

smatson said:


> do you have this set on your router
> 
> Block Sites
> 
> ...


No Nothing like this. It is a France telecom live Box, updated to the latest firmware


----------



## Pika (Jan 2, 2003)

I don't suppose any kind soul can offer any fresh ideas or advice. I have tried to set this up (as per first post) with a different router but I am still unable to get my daily call via broadband.

Any help would be gratefully received

Thanks


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

As I mentioned last month this

/sbin/route.tivo add default gw 192.168.1.1 netmask 0.0.0.0

doesn't look right.

I think the netmask should be 255.255.255.0, and that is what I would set it to for Windows networking. Maybe Linux is different.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi There, I've been having a mare with my Daily Call also but finally got it fixed. 

Can you ping 204.176.49.3 from within your TiVo?


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

frogster said:


> As I mentioned last month this
> 
> /sbin/route.tivo add default gw 192.168.1.1 netmask 0.0.0.0
> 
> ...


No, that looks right for a route command ( a default route command anyway. )

The netmask is important when you are defining the ethernet interface.

Rgds,

R.


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

Now you know why no-one ever pays me to set up networking on Linux machines! 

I'm still quite a dab hand with a DOS prompt though.


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

Pika said:


> It is a France telecom live Box, updated to the latest firmware


For what it's worth I can assure you that a Tivo will route very happily through a Livebox without any change needed to the default Livebox settings (apart from activating the second ethernet port if you are trying to use it - you have thought of that I suppose? By default it's configured for the TV add-on).

Also there are no bizarre proxies with Orange that might be upsetting it.

How is your PC connected to the Livebox? Ethernet, USB or wifi?


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

Same error with mine too. I installed TiVoWeb 1.3.something just before xmas, and it made the line in the rc.sysinit.author line lack the ampersand on the end (&). I corrected this using joe and it appears to have corrected the daily update problem.


----------



## Pika (Jan 2, 2003)

Pugwash said:


> Same error with mine too. I installed TiVoWeb 1.3.something just before xmas, and it made the line in the rc.sysinit.author line lack the ampersand on the end (&). I corrected this using joe and it appears to have corrected the daily update problem.


no the ampersand is at the end of startup scripts


----------



## Pika (Jan 2, 2003)

frogster said:


> For what it's worth I can assure you that a Tivo will route very happily through a Livebox without any change needed to the default Livebox settings (apart from activating the second ethernet port if you are trying to use it - you have thought of that I suppose? By default it's configured for the TV add-on).
> 
> Also there are no bizarre proxies with Orange that might be upsetting it.
> 
> How is your PC connected to the Livebox? Ethernet, USB or wifi?


Yes the second ethernet port is activated and I am connected to the live box via ethernet. I do not use the usb or wireless options. I have done some tests and I do not believe I am behind any proxys


----------



## Pika (Jan 2, 2003)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Hi There, I've been having a mare with my Daily Call also but finally got it fixed.
> 
> Can you ping 204.176.49.3 from within your TiVo?


No!

Daily call set to network - Machine rebooted. 
I can ping into tivo no problem but can't ping from tivo (telnet into tivo then type"ping 205.176.49.3") - I just do it and the cursor moves down a line and flashes 

I also can not ping 205.176.49.3 from any of my other pc's  I always get request timed out.


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

The subnet mask determines the scope of your local network. By using 255.255.255.0 it means that anything with a matching first 3 numbers as your own IP is considered local.

i.e. if you were 192.168.1.5, anything with 192.168.1.0 to 192.168.1.255 is handled locally. Anything outside of that range will be forwarded externally to your ISP and beyond.

Not all addresses accept incoming ping requests, and 205.176.49.3 certainly doesn't.


----------



## davey971 (Apr 4, 2004)

Pika said:


> I can ping into tivo no problem but can't ping from tivo (telnet into tivo then type"ping 205.176.49.3") - I just do it and the cursor moves down a line and flashes
> 
> I also can not ping 205.176.49.3 from any of my other pc's  I always get request timed out.


I'm not certain what network diag commands TiVo has as standard but here's a couple of things you might want to check (apologies if this is teaching you to suck eggs):
1) Confirm your default gateway responds to PING from another device on your network
2) Try to ping your default gateway from the TiVo
3) Find a host you can ping on the Internet from your other PC's (Google usually responds - try 66.249.85.104) and ping the IP address of that from the TiVo
4) I think the network update happens over HTTP on TCP/80 - in that case can you telnet to port 80 on 205.176.49.3 from a PC (e.g. *c:\>telnet 205.176.49.3 80*)?
5) Does the same command work from the TiVo (I'm not certain the TiVo has telnet).

As I say I'm not 100% sure how the TiVo will handle this, but other's will doubtless advise


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

The address you should be checking is 204.176.49.3 not 205.176.49.3.


----------



## Pika (Jan 2, 2003)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> The address you should be checking is 204.176.49.3 not 205.176.49.3.


Yes that IP Address works from both tivo and my network.......damm dyslexia  
So what do you suggest now


----------



## Pika (Jan 2, 2003)

davey971 said:


> I'm not certain what network diag commands TiVo has as standard but here's a couple of things you might want to check (apologies if this is teaching you to suck eggs):
> 1) Confirm your default gateway responds to PING from another device on your network - YES works fine
> 2) Try to ping your default gateway from the TiVo - YES works fine
> 3) Find a host you can ping on the Internet from your other PC's (Google usually responds - try 66.249.85.104) and ping the IP address of that from the TiVo - YES works fine
> ...


Thanks for your help. What now ?


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Pika said:


> Yes that IP Address works from both tivo and my network.......damm dyslexia
> So what do you suggest now


Interesting... Is there anything in your tclient log that looks a little odd... Can you post a portion of it...


----------



## Pika (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for your help so far...........

01/06:08:49:19: /tvbin/TClient: inside TClient
01/06:08:49:20: /tvbin/TClient: No previously downloaded files remain in /var/packages
01/06:08:49:20: /tvbin/TClient: TClient: invoking init w/argv=
01/06:08:49:20: /tvbin/TClient: writing In Progress to LastCallStatus
01/06:08:49:20: /tvbin/TClient: TClient init: 0
retrying after errTmBackgroundHoldoff ...
retrying after errTmBackgroundHoldoff ...
01/06:08:49:29: /tvbin/TClient: dial config code: () found
01/06:08:49:29: /tvbin/TClient: no line matches code = 
01/06:08:49:29: /tvbin/TClient: Using default TiVo Service params
01/06:08:49:29: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress EX| 29 48
01/06:08:49:29: /tvbin/TClient: writing In Progress to LastCallStatus
01/06:08:49:29: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 EX|29
01/06:08:49:29: /tvbin/TClient: curPhNum is (), tollFreeAuth is (3)
01/06:08:49:29: /tvbin/TClient: allowing Def TFN use based on TFA
01/06:08:49:29: /tvbin/TClient: Host = 204.176.49.3
01/06:08:49:29: /tvbin/TClient: Port = 80
01/06:08:49:29: /tvbin/TClient: Phone = 08081050005
01/06:08:49:29: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress EX| 29 8
01/06:08:49:30: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 EX|29
01/06:08:49:30: /tvbin/TClient: DataSets may not be enabled, could not find ShowcaseVersion: DataSet ShowcaseVersion does not exist.
01/06:08:49:30: /tvbin/TClient: mrsigtype=3 mrconnector=7...
01/06:08:49:30: /tvbin/TClient: mrsigtype=1 mrconnector=1...
retrying after errTmBackgroundHoldoff ...
retrying after errTmBackgroundHoldoff ...
01/06:08:49:39: /tvbin/TClient: Using error search string: D15[@]813
01/06:08:50:06: /tvbin/TClient: encryptLog called with infile = /var/persist/thumbslog.log.gz outfile = /var/persist/thumbslog.log.gz.bfg keyname = BACKHAUL_THUMB
01/06:08:50:06: /tvbin/TClient: EncryptLog Could not find /var/persist/thumbslog.log.gz
01/06:08:50:09: /tvbin/TClient: encryptLog called with infile = /var/log/tivoLog.prv.gz outfile = /var/log/tivoLog.prv.gz.bfg keyname = BACKHAUL_PRIVATE
01/06:08:50:09: /tvbin/TClient: bfkey = 0x7B7FF4D64A881B337A910A1DD43F7142
01/06:08:50:09: /tvbin/TClient: Key value = 
01/06:08:50:09: /tvbin/TClient: EncryptLog could not super-encrypt the key because key was empty
01/06:08:50:09: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress EX| 28 7
01/06:08:50:09: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 EX|28
01/06:08:50:09: /tvbin/TClient: end of tidyup
01/06:08:50:09: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress EX| 28 7
01/06:08:50:09: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 EX|28
01/06:08:50:09: /tvbin/TClient: creating keyserver query
01/06:08:50:18: /tvbin/TClient: setting up Ident Block
01/06:08:50:18: /tvbin/TClient: returning messages: 
01/06:08:50:18: /tvbin/TClient: getting current software
01/06:08:50:18: /tvbin/TClient: found name = 2.5.5-01-1-023
01/06:08:50:21: /tvbin/TClient: found name = ACTIVE
01/06:08:50:21: /tvbin/TClient: Found 2.5.5-01-1 running
01/06:08:50:21: /tvbin/TClient: getting current showcases
01/06:08:50:21: /tvbin/TClient: getting locationID
01/06:08:50:21: /tvbin/TClient: Current postalcode: SO19
01/06:08:50:21: /tvbin/TClient: Using satellite location ID: DBS
01/06:08:50:21: /tvbin/TClient: getting headendID
01/06:08:50:21: /tvbin/TClient: getting headend ID List info
01/06:08:50:21: /tvbin/TClient: working on headend: dbobj368
01/06:08:50:21: /tvbin/TClient: Found TmsHeadendId = 0001172
01/06:08:50:23: /tvbin/TClient: working on headend: dbobj901
01/06:08:50:23: /tvbin/TClient: Found TmsHeadendId = SO19Ant
listOfHeadendsWithStations = {0001172 {700/-1 701/-1 702/-1 703/-1 577986/-1 704/-1 705/-1 706/-1 706/-1 707/-1 708/-1 709/-1 710/-1 711/-1 390507/-1 390507/-1 712/-1 713/-1 714/-1 715/-1 390506/-1 390506/-1 225775/-1 717/-1 718/-1 718/-1 719/-1 720/-1 721/-1 722/-1 723/-1 724/-1 725/-1 726/-1 727/-1 728/-1 225776/-1 730/-1 731/-1 732/-1 733/-1 734/-1 735/-1 736/-1 737/-1 738/-1 739/-1 742/-1 743/-1 225777/-1 225778/-1 225779/-1 747/-1 748/-1 749/-1 750/-1 751/-1 752/-1 753/-1 754/-1 755/-1 756/-1 415708/-1 415708/-1 757/-1 758/-1 1550876/-1 225780/-1 413209/-1 761/-1 762/-1 763/-1 225781/-1 765/-1 766/-1 225782/-1 225783/-1 769/-1 225784/-1 225785/-1 225786/-1 773/-1 774/-1 775/-1 776/-1 777/-1 779/-1 780/-1 781/-1 782/-1 783/-1 573442/-1 785/-1 787/-1 788/-1 789/-1 225787/-1 791/-1 1103308/-1 225788/-1 794/-1 795/-1 796/-1 797/-1 798/-1 799/-1 800/-1 225789/-1 225790/-1 225791/-1 804/-1 805/-1 225792/-1 225793/-1 807/-1 415709/-1 415709/-1 415709/-1 415710/-1 415710/-1 415711/-1 415711/-1 415711/-1 415712/-1 415712/-1 415713/-1 415713/-1 3070/-1 3070/-1 3070/-1 415714/-1 415714/-1 415714/-1 3073/-1 3073/-1 808/-1 415715/-1 415715/-1 830/-1 837/-1 839/-1 225801/-1 843/-1 844/-1 225803/-1 847/-1 225805/-1 225806/-1 851/-1 852/-1 225807/-1 225808/-1 855/-1 856/-1 225809/-1 858/-1 225810/-1 225811/-1 225812/-1 225813/-1 225814/-1 225815/-1 225816/-1 225817/-1 225818/-1 225819/-1 225820/-1 225821/-1 225822/-1 225823/-1 225824/-1 225825/-1 225826/-1 225827/-1 225828/-1 225829/-1 225830/-1 225831/-1 225832/-1 225833/-1 225834/-1 225835/-1 225836/-1 225837/-1 225838/-1 225839/-1 225840/-1 225841/-1 225842/-1 225843/-1 225844/-1 917/-1 918/-1 919/-1 225868/-1 225869/-1 225870/-1 225871/-1 225872/-1 927/-1 225875/-1 929/-1 225876/-1 934/-1 935/-1 936/-1 937/-1 938/-1 225879/-1 225882/-1 944/-1 225883/-1 947/-1 949/-1 950/-1 225885/-1 225886/-1 225887/-1 957/-1 958/-1 960/-1 963/-1 963/-1 965/-1 966/-1 225890/-1 225891/-1 225891/-1 225892/-1 971/-1 225893/-1 225894/-1 225896/-1 977/-1 225898/-1 225900/-1 225901/-1 225907/-1 991/-1 225911/-1 225913/-1 225914/-1 996/-1 225915/-1 225918/-1 1003/-1 1010/-1 225924/-1 225925/-1 1014/-1 225927/-1 225928/-1 1017/-1 1018/-1 225930/-1 225931/-1 225932/-1 225933/-1 1027/-1 225936/-1 225937/-1 225938/-1 1033/-1 1034/-1 225941/-1 1042/-1 3074/-1 3074/-1 225947/-1 225948/-1 225949/-1 225951/-1 225952/-1 1050/-1 1051/-1 1052/-1 225954/-1 1056/-1 225956/-1 225957/-1 225958/-1 225959/-1 225960/-1 225965/-1 225967/-1 225969/-1 217950/-1 1072/-1 225970/-1 996676/-1 1075/-1 1076/-1 3099/-1 3100/-1 1077/-1 3101/-1 225972/-1 225973/-1 225974/-1 1084/-1 225977/-1 225978/-1 1089/-1 225981/-1 225983/-1 471713/-1 1280952/-1 225986/-1 225988/-1 225989/-1 225991/-1 225992/-1 225994/-1 225995/-1 249017/-1 249018/-1 249019/-1 225996/-1 288255/-1 252463/-1 315750/-1 337293/-1 349280/-1 390508/-1 493895/-1 403922/-1 400910/-1 484004/-1 897108/-1 471715/-1 536032/-1 536033/-1 567669/-1 567670/-1 536034/-1 565139/-1 871765/-1 582619/-1 602565/-1 613818/-1 626670/-1 770305/-1 655032/-1 699722/-1 726305/-1 795364/-1 795365/-1 766229/-1 766230/-1 795366/-1 783653/-1 807702/-1 790055/-1 810649/-1 836468/-1 832140/-1 880912/-1 887319/-1 916774/-1 916775/-1 916776/-1 930066/-1 1021715/-1 1021720/-1 1021728/-1 1015063/-1 1510289/-1 1129401/-1 1140292/-1 1134987/-1 1193644/-1 1202705/-1 1185006/-1 1215724/-1 1215725/-1 1215726/-1 1249176/-1 1249177/-1 1294833/-1 1294834/-1 1349195/-1 1384169/-1 1358999/-1 1371452/-1 1371453/-1 1386139/-1 1402697/-1 1435476/-1 1457069/-1 1431807/-1 1457521/-1 1510290/-1 1517143/-1 1531153/-1 1564313/-1 1564314/-1 1564315/-1 1584422/-1 1606676/-1 1043034/-1 1619513/-1 1623599/-1 1627690/-1 1654319/-1 1700514/-1 600831/-1 1747497/-1 1765518/-1 1775584/-1 1785422/-1 1789986/-1 1799926/-1 1814690/-1 1814688/-1 1096962/-1 1833283/-1 225848/-1 225849/-1 225850/-1 225851/-1 225852/-1 225853/-1 225854/-1 225847/-1 225846/-1 225863/-1 225864/-1 225865/-1 225866/-1 225867/-1 225873/-1 225874/-1 1860594/-1 1881760/-1 1893712/-1 1908138/-1 1919365/-1 1852323/-1 1919364/-1 1922041/-1 1964665/-1 1941276/-1 1995148/-1 1995147/-1 2000351/-1 2010164/-1 2027818/-1 2027817/-1 2119127/-1 2119126/-1 2119116/-1 2119121/-1 2119118/-1 2119123/-1 2119115/-1 2119124/-1 2119128/-1 2119125/-1 2119117/-1 2119119/-1 2119122/-1 2119113/-1 2119114/-1 1814397/-1 2119120/-1 225891/-1 225780/-1 2153111/-1 2166190/-1 2187432/-1 2187431/-1 2187429/-1 2187430/-1 2207819/-1 2207823/-1 2207820/-1 2207825/-1 2207822/-1 2207821/-1 2232992/-1 2232990/-1 2232993/-1 2252850/-1 2252851/-1 2278630/-1 2150594/-1 2278632/-1 2278631/-1 2307625/-1 2307626/-1 2353842/-1 2353841/-1 2378685/-1 2378683/-1 2378682/-1 2378686/-1 2378684/-1 2398039/-1 2398038/-1 2423849/-1 2229453/-1 2442968/-1 2442967/-1 2460003/-1 2460002/-1 2479466/-1 2479467/-1 2498216/-1 2498217/-1 2498218/-1 2525612/-1 2525610/-1 2552957/-1 2598747/-1 2598746/-1 2604492/-1 2604491/-1 2604490/-1 2634572/-1 2634573/-1 2634571/-1 2634570/-1 2658853/-1 2658852/-1 2687931/-1 2687933/-1 2687932/-1 2687930/-1 2707100/-1 2707101/-1 2707103/-1 2707102/-1}} {SO19Ant {706/-1 706/-1 706/-1 707/-1 707/-1 769/-1 769/-1 769/-1 769/-1 3070/-1 3070/-1 3070/-1 3071/-1 3071/-1 3071/-1 1598358/-1 1598359/-1 2707101/-1}}
01/06:08:50:23: /tvbin/TClient: Station 700 last day is 13524 (lastDay=13524)
01/06:08:50:23: /tvbin/TClient: Station 701 last day is 13524 (lastDay=13524)
01/06:08:50:23: /tvbin/TClient: Station 702 last day is 13524 (lastDay=13524)

01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1598359 last day is 13524 (lastDay=13524)
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2707101 last day is 13524 (lastDay=13524)
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: Last day of programming data for SO19Ant is 13524
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: retHeadStr = 0001172-13524|SO19Ant-13524|
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: setting up TCD411 block
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: setting area code: 
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: 
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: Start TCD411 Request ==================
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: areaCode: 
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: prefix: {}
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: dialInAreaCode: {}
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: curPhNum: 
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: objVer: 
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: tcdId: 023000060240004
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: callId: 1168073370
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: dialPrefix: 0860504050
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: dialToneCheck: 0
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: offHookDetect: 
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: tonePulseDial: P
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: callWaitPrefix: 
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: tollFreeAuth: 3
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: callType: TS_SR_ACCEPTED
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: swVerName: 2.5.5-01-1-023
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: End TCD411 Request ==================
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: 
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: Start Ident =====================
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: version: 3
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: centerID: 023000060240004
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: reasonCode: 1
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: softwareDesc: 468089-51|468071-1|468073-1|468075-1|468077-1|468079-1|468081-1|468083-1|468085-1|468087-1|468090-1|468091-1|468092-1|468093-1|468094-1|468095-1|468096-1|468097-1|468098-1|468099-1|468100-1|468101-1|468102-1|468103-1|468104-1|468105-1|468106-1|468107-1|468108-1|468109-1|468110-1|468111-1|468112-1|468113-1|468114-1|468115-1|468116-1|468117-1|468118-1|468119-1|468120-1|468121-1|468122-1|468123-1|468124-1|468125-1|468127-1|468128-1|468129-1|468130-1|468131-1|468132-1|468133-1|468134-1|468135-1|468136-1|468137-1|468138-1|468139-1|24252-77|24264-362|387715-4|61464-40|24273-54|24294-76|427608-4|24306-72|24337-54|24352-638|24358-36|24380-12|
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: locationID: SO19-827|DBS-934
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: sequenceCookie: 12345678
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: headendID: 0001172-13524|SO19Ant-13524|
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: showcaseDesc: showcase0-0
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: inventoryFile: 0001172-13504|SO19Ant-13504-t2|ids:uk
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: waitingCount: 0
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: dialConfig: 
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: confInfo: 
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: messageDesc: 
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: irdbVersion: 299
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: genreVersion: 35
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: logoVersion: 24
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: affiliationVersion: 8
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: showcaseVersion: 
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: swVerName: 2.5.5-01-1-023
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: configParameterList: zip=SO19,dar=0,rcq=40,tz=7,as=,tun=,suc=7
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: sourceParameterList: st=3,con=7,drm=2,ekr=,ccn=20017,brn=PACE,lin=17,irs=150;st=1,con=1,drm=,ekr=,ccn=,brn=,lin=16,irs=
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: apgOnly: 
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: useChksums: TRUE
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: premiumShowcases: SC_bsky50-297|SC_bsky55-295|SC_bsky59-296|SC_bsky62-295|SC_chfour56-300|SC_chfour57-300|SC_chfour66-301|SC_iGuideUK1-290|SC_ukgold58-295|
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: captureRequests: 
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: menuItems: 
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: otherDataSets: 
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: rbBackgrounds: 
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: dataGroupList: CR_Standard|DG_standard|MI_Standard|SC_bsky50|SC_bsky55|SC_bsky59|SC_bsky62|SC_chfour56|SC_chfour57|SC_chfour66|SC_iGuideUK1|SC_ukgold58|SF_SerialLogging|SW_released
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: lstAvalancheDnload: 0,0 0,0
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: userInitiated: 1
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: End Ident =====================
01/06:08:50:49: /tvbin/TClient: 
01/06:08:50:50: /tvbin/TClient: Logging camid.
01/06:08:50:50: /tvbin/TClient: CAM_ID not found.
01/06:08:50:50: /tvbin/TClient: Ird Id.
01/06:08:50:50: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress CL| 30 24
01/06:08:50:50: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 CL|30
01/06:08:50:50: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress ST| 33 14
01/06:08:50:50: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 ST|33
01/06:08:50:50: /tvbin/TClient: About to connect to 204.176.49.3:80
01/06:08:50:50: /tvbin/TClient: Executing HTTP command: /tvbin/http_post /var/log/svclog http://204.176.49.3:80/tivo-service/mlog.cgi OFF OFF ON
01/06:08:53:50: /tvbin/TClient: Failed while POSTing downloaded files stats: timeout waiting for data
timeout waiting for data
01/06:08:53:50: /tvbin/TClient: about to do TCD411 Call
01/06:08:53:50: /tvbin/TClient: Executing HTTP command: /tvbin/tclient_post 204.176.49.3:80 /var/tmp/TCD411.send /var/tmp/TCD411.recv 300 ON
01/06:08:53:51: /tvbin/TClient: doHttpCall returned: 1
01/06:08:53:51: /tvbin/TClient: reading HTTP header...
01/06:08:53:51: /tvbin/TClient: HTTP header: HTTP/1.1 200 OK
01/06:08:53:51: /tvbin/TClient: HTTP header: Date: Sat, 06 Jan 2007 08:53:53 GMT
01/06:08:53:51: /tvbin/TClient: HTTP header: Server: Apache
01/06:08:53:51: /tvbin/TClient: HTTP header: Content-Length: 58
01/06:08:53:51: /tvbin/TClient: HTTP header: Connection: close
01/06:08:53:51: /tvbin/TClient: HTTP header: Content-Type: text/plain
01/06:08:53:51: /tvbin/TClient: Got end of Header
01/06:08:53:51: /tvbin/TClient: TCD411RespCli::readBlock returned: 1
01/06:08:53:51: /tvbin/TClient: 
01/06:08:53:51: /tvbin/TClient: Start TCD411Resp =====================
01/06:08:53:51: /tvbin/TClient: errMsg: 
01/06:08:53:51: /tvbin/TClient: areaCodeObj: OK
01/06:08:53:51: /tvbin/TClient: tollFreeAuth: 3
01/06:08:53:51: /tvbin/TClient: tollFreeNum: 
01/06:08:53:51: /tvbin/TClient: End TCD411Resp =====================

01/06:08:53:51: /tvbin/TClient: about to do HServer Call
01/06:08:53:52: /tvbin/TClient: Executing HTTP command: /tvbin/tclient_post 204.176.49.3:80 /var/tmp/HServer.send /var/tmp/HServer.recv 300 ON
01/06:08:58:52: /tvbin/TClient: http POST command failed: timeout waiting to read
01/06:08:58:52: /tvbin/TClient: doHttpCall returned: 0
01/06:08:58:52: /tvbin/TClient: Connect/POST has failed, we've warned the user, set status to Failed
01/06:08:58:52: /tvbin/TClient: failed connect - aborting
01/06:08:58:52: /tvbin/TClient: Will kill pppd
01/06:08:58:57: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: Failed ST| 33 14
Saving 'ST|14' to result file
01/06:08:58:58: /tvbin/TClient: writing Failed to LastCallStatus
01/06:08:58:58: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 EX|14
01/06:08:58:59: /tvbin/TClient: TClient login: 1
01/06:08:58:59: /tvbin/TClient: TClient backhaulDone: 0


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

Are you absolutely certain that you haven't set up any port forwarding on the Livebox?

Have you tried doing a factory reset on the Livebox?

After this you need merely enter the Wanadoo login and password, and activate ethernet port 2. Any other changes would be wrong.


----------



## Pika (Jan 2, 2003)

frogster said:


> Are you absolutely certain that you haven't set up any port forwarding on the Livebox?
> 
> Have you tried doing a factory reset on the Livebox?
> 
> After this you need merely enter the Wanadoo login and password, and activate ethernet port 2. Any other changes would be wrong.


No I have no port forwarding set on the Livebox. It was recently reset with the latest firmware so I can't see anything wrong there


----------

